# Skinny fat!!!!



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

I have recently joined this forum, learnt so much so far and am trying to get as much information as I can since I want maximum effect:
I started a 1200 cal diet a while back and lost allot, found out not so long ago it was all muscle that I lost...I am just a smaller version of what I was when I was fat, now I have little to no muscle and allot of Body fat on my stomach and chest and still only weigh 135 lbs I am 5 ft 10 male 18 years old, I have been on the diet part of this forum and have been told this type of diet and workout will be perfect for me:
GOAL WEIGHT = 160 lbs. 
Maintenance calories: 1296 per day; 
3 lifting/HIIT days per week.
An extra 2,722 calories per week.for a gain of 0.8 pounds per week
Average daily macros: 
160g of protein, 
80g of fat, and 
81g of carbohydrate, 
1,685 calories in total.
(3) Lifting/HIIT days: 
160g of protein, 
80g of fat, and 
153g of carbohydrate, 
1,971 calories in total.
(4) Rest days:
160g of protein, 
80g of fat, and 
28g of carbohydrate, 
1,471 calories in total. 

Do nothing EXCEPT heavy compound work. A great idea is simple:
5x5 on all sets except where noted:
Day 1
Back Squats
Bench Press
Rows
RDLs
Military Press
Chins (add weight after 3x10 are achieved) 
5x5 on all sets except where noted:
Day 2
Deadlift
Rows
Incline Bench Press
RDLs
Military Press
Chins (add weight after 3x10 are achieved) 

I dont want to become HUGE I just want to get a nice body and loose some fat and gain some strength, after I have some muscle and can see it I want to bulk up, I have all the equipment in the house so I dont go to the gym, I got a barbell and am geting some single hand bars.

This plan was designed by a very good trainer on this forum but he is not available to talk to at the moment so wanted to ask you all for advice on stuff.

LET ME ALSO ADD: I am a begginer and can only lift like 30kg.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

These guys are gonna tell you to eat to get big.  You can't gain 30 pounds from 1200 cals.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

I know your a beginner but do a lot of research on training splits.   
I.E

Mon: Chest and Bi
Tues: Back and Tri
Wed: Off
Thurs:  Legs and Shoulders


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

Not 1200, that is information for me to know not to use, he allready used that info to make the plan, the plan says do a 5x5 heavy compound and HIIT after it and on that day have 1900 cals and high carbs with carbs and 160g pro, on rest days I do no exercise and eat 1400-1500 cals with low carbs and pro staying at 160g, the pro and carbs must vary on rest days but keeping the cals at 1400-1500, carbs can go up down by about 30g and pro minimum 135g.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

When I was a beginner the 3 biggest flaws were

1.  Buying Random Junk from Gnc....Stick to food and extra protein powder and bars.  You may want a weight gainer powder.  Don't waste money on the other Junk. 

2.  Not working legs.  I hate legs period.  But your body grows faster training the large parts. 

3.  Not strict enough on diet.  Instead of coffee I would always drink mountain dew on the way to class.  Well, 1 mt dew will turn into 2, and 2 turns into 3 mt dews.  




Sorry about the multi post...Im trying to get my post count up.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

Dont worry about the posts, I am wondering because the HIIT and clean bulk diet will keep me from gaining fat he says if I follow this I will only gain maximum 2-4% fat and since Im a newb will I loose some fat while following this too?


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Im not an expert...Im sure someone else will chime in.  I will only tell you what is consistent in my research from reading the different forums.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Easiest and quickest way to lower all body fat is to drop the sugar.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Now to answer your post,  from my research you can not bulk and cut at the same time.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

For 5'10 and only 130.  It would be impossible for you to get fat nor can you get huge.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

You probably have a little fat due to diet with fast food, soft drinks, coffee beer etc.  

Your skinny build probably comes from never playing any sports.  And being a beginning lifter.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you post your age?


----------



## dgp (Dec 25, 2011)

At your age keep it simple, and start a *see food diet*.   When I was your age, there was an all you can eat Chinese restaurant next to my gym.  If I could knock a hole in the wall to bring the buffet closer to the dumbbell rack I would have.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

NM... I reread your post.  I see your age.  I was 172 pounds naturaly tall and lanky out of high school.  During one summer, I gained around 15 pounds. All I did differently was cut out the sugar, add 2 protein shakes to my diet, and lift.  I did have a summer job that required heavy lift at times that filled my upper body out a little more.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you join a gym or have a weight set at the house?


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

I have weights in the house there are LOADS like up to 200+kg, I got them for free so I will use them, I used to play football but the main thing is....I was on a 1200 cal diet for months!!! the low cals made me loose allot of fat but also lost allmost all my muscle, I can only lift like 30kg now, I am now skinny fat because I have no muscle but high bf%.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Starting eating clean, up the calls, and start pumping that bf will drop within 2 months.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

so as suggested by the moderator on this forum 1900 on workout days and 1400 on rest?


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

I just tried to eat and eat.  Every 1.5 to 2 hours i was eating something clean with protein.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

suraj said:


> so as suggested by the moderator on this forum 1900 on workout days and 1400 on rest?



I usually don't give diet advice, but why are you wanting to reduce your calories? You gotta feed those muscles. Maybe on off days, decrease your carb intake but replace it with protein and fats? 

You worried about gaining fat, but as LBM increases, so does your metabolism. Your decreased caloric intake sent your body into starvation mode. Muscle breaks down easier than fat and thats why you are the "skinny fat" type your calling yourself now. Don't be scared to eat. Besides if you do gain some fat, you can turn around and do a cutting cycle and drop some bf % while bringing out definition.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> I usually don't give diet advice, but why are you wanting to reduce your calories? You gotta feed those muscles. Maybe on off days, decrease your carb intake but replace it with protein and fats?
> 
> You worried about gaining fat, but as LBM increases, so does your metabolism. Your decreased caloric intake sent your body into starvation mode. Muscle breaks down easier than fat and thats why you are the "skinny fat" type your calling yourself now. Don't be scared to eat. Besides if you do gain some fat, you can turn around and do a cutting cycle and drop some bf % while bringing out definition.



I don't think he need to worry about cutting any time soon.  Just gain weight.  At your current size a little body fat isn't gonna hurt.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

sura j,

Have you research a meal plain.  For example:  7am 2 eggs with oatmeal 9am banana with protein shake...etc.  

I think this posting your exact meal plan would help 100%


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

jbuck27 said:


> I don't think he need to worry about cutting any time soon.  Just gain weight.  At your current size a little body fat isn't gonna hurt.



I agree, but he kept mentioning so it was just a suggestion. His body, with proper DTS (diet, training and sleep) will put on lean mass quickly, especially since he was basically in starvation mode at 1200 calories. 

Case in point, Christian Bale -


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

What movie was that?  I saw it once a few years back.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I am on fitday, my name is suraj1793 if you cant find me maybe a capital S on my name, I havent yet started this diet but have been told that it will work by juggernaut, him and powermaster spent some time and designed this diet and workout plan for me, they say its a nice place to start, I still havent started the plan I have just started lifting and only done like 4 workouts so far, I have kept them high weight low reps 3 sets but planning on following the 5x5 plan from next week, my eating plan so far for the past 3-4 days has been varying from all the different information I have been geting from here, gone from 2600 to 2100 to 1500 I allways keep protein at about 140-200 inbetween there and fat I try keep at about 60-70 grams, carbs I dont know what to do with them...

I want to loose my man boobs and get a bit stronger, I feel embarased when I wear a t shirt because I look wierd I look very skinny and have a flabby chest, in a jacket I look very very skinny.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

Let me add...I have had a few bad eating days on it since it was nearly christmas.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been told Skinny fat people have to do it different to everyone else, since they have a very high BF% and low Muscle %, I just want to look nice and be strong, I know it will take time but I am ready to put the time and effort in, I just need to be told what to do, I have been told that the diet I had mentioned will work and what made it more satisfying was that it was designed by a personal trainer who is a moderator here but everyone suggests something different, I just want to know what to do to start off and how well it will go, since diet is 80% and workout is only 20% I want them both to be perfect.
Could somebody make me a perfect plan to build muscle the best way for me please?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

suraj said:


> Could somebody make me a perfect plan to build muscle the best way for me please?



There is no perfect plan. It's all about trial and error. Granted i have more of a triathlete build, I've been bulking and cutting for almost 10 years and every time I finish, I sit down and think of how it could be changed. 

You have to read, read and read some more. Losing fat and or putting on muscle is mainly about what you eat. Hit up the diet forums, but before you do, read and put the pencil to paper and begin to sketch out a diet. 

All people like Built and Juggernaut can do is give you feedback. Diet plans that you see here are blueprints to how you should formulate yours. 

In regards to your assumption that skinny fat people have a harder time, you have to put muscle on somehow.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

@Jbuck
The movie in the first picture was "The Machinist"
The movie in the second picture was the first "Batman"

Bale went from 120-130 to 190-200 in a span of 6-8 months I believe. The guy is dedicated to his profession and has dropped weight and gained weights for numerous roles.


----------



## squigader (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> At your age keep it simple, and start a *see food diet*.   When I was your age, there was an all you can eat Chinese restaurant next to my gym.  If I could knock a hole in the wall to bring the buffet closer to the dumbbell rack I would have.



This.


----------



## Lang (Dec 29, 2011)

*Just the way I do it...*

I am 39 and a hard gainer. I could easily fit into the skinny-fat category at times and then in the fat category at times. I have always had an issue with food ( I love it, it hates me!). 

I eat to live, not live to eat. My diet stays pretty much the same every week, almost same foods, with small variations for macro nutrients needed and bordom. 

When I am building as I am currently, I will keep a closer eye on my protein intake making sure I am consuming at least 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight each day split into 6-7 small meals. Basic so far...

I train a different body part each day and listen to my body. When need to take a rest day, I take it. I try to keep a close eye on the amount of sleep I get. The pituitary gland secretes HGH while we sleep and good amounts are necessary for optimal growth. 

I do very little cardio....10-20 min to warm-up prior to each work out. When I am cutting I will do 30-45 min 2-3times a week and high reps with ample fat and protein intake watching the carbohydrate intake trying to limit the amount of insulin production which is a precursor to fat production/storage. 

It took me a year the first time I make a body transformation. I am currently on a cycle of Super-DMZ and have been blown by the gains.  Good luck dude.


----------

